# Antenna and Cable on Bolt?



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I noticed that when I attached my antenna to the Bolt, it came up with some message that it noticed that I also had a tuning adapter hooked up and would I like to configure the channel guide for both antenna and cable? 

I said yes and it loaded the antenna and cable channels. I guess that could be handy if the cable ever went out, but I eventually reprogrammed it to show only cable channels to avoid any confusion of setting up recordings. 

That got me thinking though. Is there any way to have both an antenna and cable fed into the unit using a combiner or diplexer or something? Does the actual video signal come over the USB cable connected to the tuning adapter and I only need the cable plugged into the Tivo to validate the cable card so that I don't need to have the cable hooked up to the Tivo?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Not that you can buy off the shelf. Tivo cannot record off of the USB.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess you could try a coax diplexer. They are inexpensive. If it worked, I wonder if it would restrict you to two tuners for Cable and two tuners for OTA.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

shwru980r said:


> I guess you could try a coax diplexer. They are inexpensive. If it worked, I wonder if it would restrict you to two tuners for Cable and two tuners for OTA.


It's unlikely that a diplexer would work as the OTA frequencies would almost certainly conflict with the CATV signals for one. I am surprized that the Tivo would even give you those options with only one set of tuners and only one coax input. The older 2 tuner Premieres have that capability, but I am pretty certain that the Tivo Bolt and Roamio Base are both either/ or not both concurrently.
If the Bolt can somehow keep the OTA channels and CATV channels stored separately and also automatically detect the change between the 2, then it might be possible to use an A-B switch on the 2 feeds, in case the cable goes out, but I don't think Tivos have that capability....but a diplexer is cheap enough at Home Depot if you want to experiment.


----------

